# 1-31-14



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I was standing on the dock, fishing gear piled around my feet, teeth chattering, reeking of spilled coffee with my thumb stuck out hoping for a ride. The reason for the spilled coffee was a slip and tumble down the frosty dock stairs. I don't think anything broke but I have to say the left side of my back is really stiff and sore today. 

Any way , someone was nice enough to stop and pick me up and take me fishing. I tried out one of my new snow day rigged el cheapo jig setups and it worked as expected. For $1.99 plus tax at Half Hitch in Navarre for the naked 3 oz jig head and $3.99 plus tax for the two pack of glow in the dark skirts at Bass Pro Shop. Figure the swivel and fluorocarbon leader I'm still just over 6 bucks a pop on these babies and they do catch fish.


----------



## ShortBoatFishin (Mar 6, 2013)

What are you catchin on those? I'm always interested to see results of glow in the dark 
setups


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kim said:


> ....and they do catch fish.


I know I can believe you, but....where's the pics of the F I S H ?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ben may submit a post on the fishing trip, he has some pics and video.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Dang Kim, I'm feeling your pain. Being a fishaholic can sometimes be painful huh? Were you jigging or trolling? What'd you catch?


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

did something similar with those squid heads yesterday. made like a knocker rig and put the leader through the squid head.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are some fish.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice fish. Glad y'all were able to get out there. Nice report.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Chad you would have been in fish heaven. First spot we had to move off of because the snapper were eating the jigs. The second spot you could have jigged AJs until your hand cramped into a claw. Hey, that's something you are familiar with. Also had a couple bottom hits on the jig that I think were Red Grouper but pulled the hook twice. Last spot we went to was for Mingo but pickings were really slim on that but we did pick up a nice fat Red Grouper on a butterflied Red Porgy.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

If mother nature cooperates I will be there in a couple weeks. I'm feenin at this point.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a hellava fat red grouper, and thanks again for joining the craziest crew in Navarre!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Kim, we are still tryin to put our Indian Pass trip together. One delay after another. Health, wife's health, his health. Hope the engine is healthy when we are LOL! I will let you know.

Been stockin up on 4,5,6 oz jigs and 6" Gulp tails. More health problems will soon follow!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope that all of you have speedy recoveries. Keep checking the posts here and fish vicariously through the forum member fishing reports.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

No worries, no one is down for long. Hope the Yamaha is ready we when are! I do enjoy hearing/reading of calm seas and some sore arms! Keeps us motivated. Good luck.


----------

